# Шендерев Узоры луговые



## magicboy (1 Май 2010)

Всем привет. Ищу партитуру "Узоров луговых". В инете
все переискал - даже клавир сложно найти (
Можно не всю, можно только Скоморошьи потешки, У прясла и Провожание. 
Буду рад любой помощи. Заранее спасибо


----------



## budka (2 Май 2010)

ЕСТЬ У МЕНЯ ВСЯ СЮИТА "УЗОРЫ ЛУГОВЫЕ" ПАРТИТУРА СКИНЬТЕ СВОЁ МЫЛО Я ВЫШЛЮ


----------



## grigoriys (2 Май 2010)

budka писал:


> ЕСТЬ У МЕНЯ ВСЯ СЮИТА "УЗОРЫ ЛУГОВЫЕ" ПАРТИТУРА


Несколько лет назад искал партитуру этой сюиты, но судя по всему она в печати издана не была. Или была?


----------



## kulvic (2 Май 2010)

...если можно, пожалуйста и сюда: [email protected], заранее большое СПАСИБО!


----------



## magicboy (2 Май 2010)

ОХ, и сюда, сюда, как создатель темы прошу!
[email protected] 
[email protected]
на любой
аська моя 442878322


----------



## pols-petr (2 Май 2010)

Если Вас не затруднит, пришлите[email protected] :hi:


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (3 Май 2010)

И сюда,пожалуйста:[email protected]


----------



## magicboy (15 Май 2010)

Может просто выложить сюда ссылку?


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2010)

ДА. ДА. ДА. ДА, обязательно!
тоже ищу!


----------



## magicboy (23 Май 2010)

http://ifolder.ru/17831872 Огромное спасибо предоставившему файл пользователю budka


----------



## Valerii (23 Май 2010)

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!


----------



## MarinaBaian (13 Дек 2014)

А для одного баяна или дуэта ноты "Узоров луговых" есть? Поделитесь [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Дек 2014)

MarinaBaian (13.12.2014, 23:47) писал:


> А для одного баяна или дуэта ноты "Узоров луговых" есть? Поделитесь [email protected]


 Справедливо повторюсь - ((( Огромное спасибо предоставившему файл пользователю budka )),там был выложен файл ((УЗОРЫ ЛУГОВЫЕ )) - для одного инструмента,пожалуйста.


----------



## MarinaBaian (14 Дек 2014)

Спасибо огромное! Буду внимательней)


----------



## redrik_shukhart (16 Дек 2014)

*magicboy*, 
Доброго времени суток. Если я правильно понял, предоставленная ссылка-это партитура сюиты. Прошел по ссылке, оказалось, файл удалён. А можно перезалить, пожалуйста...


----------



## vev (16 Дек 2014)

*redrik_shukhart*, 
А вы по ссылке в 13-м сообщении от Kostenko скачайте


----------



## MuxauJI (7 Сен 2015)

А вот и партитура


----------

